# Investors - What else influences you?



## alanjohnson (29 November 2011)

As an investor, what do you look for in an investment company other than history of stock performance? I hold stocks with VTM and have always been of the belief that the way the company is run managerially influences its success... anyone else the same?


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2011)

*Re: What else influences you?*

I trade.
Im the book maker.
I dont need to know who runs the company.
I dont need to know what it does.
I dont have to see a balance sheet.
I know how to skew my buy and sells in my favor so I can profit.
I can and do trade both long and Short (Short through Futures Indexes).
I can hedge.
I can skew in both plunging and powering markets.
I can do all this in around 30 mins a day.

*THAT* influences me.


----------



## notting (29 November 2011)

*Re: What else influences you?*

At the moment the main thing influencing me is 
Angela Merkel's position on the Euro bond.


----------



## jah008 (30 November 2011)

*Re: What else influences you?*



tech/a said:


> I trade.
> Im the book maker.
> I dont need to know who runs the company.
> I dont need to know what it does.
> ...




I like the way this guy thinks.


----------

